# Suggestions for camping spot near Houston.



## theblakester (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm looking to go camping for a night near-ish Houston. Any suggestions.. Nothing fancy. Wanna build a campfire, pitch a tent and maybe do some hiking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

somerville ???


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

Huntsville State Park


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

Cagle recreational area. Great park. Great trails. You can make camp fires. Cheap. And close to houston


----------



## CopanoCruisin (May 28, 2006)

Stephen F. Austin State Park


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Brazos Bend State Park


----------



## surfnturf (Aug 9, 2012)

Don't mean to hi-jack your thread theblakester (looks like you have some good suggestions), but has anyone ever taken a RV to Sam Houston National Park and camped primitive? I've been wondering how that works (if even possible). I'm pretty sure you can camp anywhere as long as it's something like 300 ft from a main road? 

Wife and I are finding ourselves without kids this weekend all the sudden, but I don't imagine we'll find any RV parks available. Supposed to be a really good meteor shower this weekend I think. Would love to try one night of primitive camping in the RV for a change. Thanks for any feedback provided!


----------

